# pure ephedrine or T5's?



## j2828b

i currently take dymetadrine 30+ which contains..



Eph 30mg
​


Narnigin 100 mg
​


Caffeine 200mg
​


Aspirin 25mg

but i found some T5's which contain..

*Ingredients ( Per Cap)*

EPH 60mg

Caffeine 200mg

Aspirin 300 mg

Narnegin 80 mg

however im wondering whether to get the T5's or pure ephedrine? which would work better.

im female, 22, 5ft 8 and 11.5 stone. not looking to build much muscle, just lose weight.
​


----------



## evad

i personally would do just ephedrine as this allows you to alter the caffeinne and asprin levels to your own personal requirements

i read that t5's contain a lot of stuff that does not need to be in there

i personally did sidacordofillia (herbal version of ephedrine) on its own and added cafeinne, i didnt take asprin

so i would recommend eph's


----------



## j2828b

im not to into the idea of messing about with adding asprin and caffeine -for convenience would it be easier to just have T5s?

i suppose i could add extra asprin easily enough but having to buy loads of pro plus etc?...hmmm. it would also take me a while to realise which strengths of which work for me.


----------



## evad

i got a load of caffeinne tablets in from myprotein, took one with them half an hour before my breakfast

the other caffeinne was from black coffee's throughout the day, it all depends on what you do for a job though - i made sure i was in the office a lot so drank black coffee all day

t5's would be easier but you may go 2-3 weeks with no sleep until you work out your strengths

different people have different tolerances, it may make me buzz me t*ts off, it may not work for you

another way to prevent becoming tolerant to the ephedrine is to do some weeks on and some weeks off, i did 2 on 2 off


----------



## j2828b

yeah im taking a weeks break now as i read you should take breaks.

i didnt get much sleep on the dymetadrine but i dont mind that so much.

ephedrine is a lot cheaper too than T5s.

just looked at myprotein...can get 100x 200mg for a fiver....i probably could just take 3 sets of pills to create the stack then i guess.

thanks


----------



## panzar999

no source posting mate

sorry


----------



## Inked

panzar999

Againts forum rules to ask questions like that

Youve been warned........ :ban:


----------



## DEJ

Inked said:


> panzar999
> 
> Againts forum rules to ask questions like that
> 
> Youve been warned........ :ban:


who are you to "warn" people, get a grip mate, a simple sorry cant discuss where to buy from would have sufficed


----------



## panzar999

Oh, I didn't realize it was against the rules to ask. Perhaps I should have read the rules first :beer:


----------



## Eklektik

300mg of aspirin seems a lot to me... My stack is based around 75mg,


----------



## Bomb

They say the mix is '1:5:5 to 1:15:15'

So somewhere between:

30mg Eph / 150mg Caffeine / 150mg Aspirin

and

30mg Eph / 450mg Caffeine / 450mg Aspirin.

Personally, I think 30mg (1:5:7) and 60mg (1:5:5) is a nice mix, 157 allows 2 a time to be taken without gut issue or caffeine issues, and 155 works for 1 a time.


----------



## Bomb

I love the p*ssy speach from dusk til dawn so blatant rip off here 

All right! aspirin, aspirin, aspirin, come on in aspirin lovers!

Here at the Titty Twister we're slashing aspirin in half!

Give us an offer on our best selection of aspirin!

This is a aspirin blowup!

All right, we got white aspirin, black aspirin, Spanish aspirin,

yellow aspirin, we got hot aspirin, cold aspirin, we got wet aspirin,

we got [sniff] smelly aspirin, we got hairy aspirin, bloody aspirin,

we got snapping aspirin, we got silk aspirin, velvet aspirin,

Naugahyde aspirin, we even got horse aspirin, dog aspirin, chicken aspirin.

Come on you want aspirin, come on in aspirin lovers!

If we don't got it you don't want it! COME ON IN aspirin LOVERS!

http://www.discounthealthproducts.co.uk/aspirin.htm

p.s. their diphen is cheap too


----------

